# My feelings about Morrison.



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I Think if Paxson wants to draft a big guard with the 1st pick we should get Adam.Why?Well seeing we have the next Magic/Jordan in out division for the next 15 years or so.I say we go after the next Larry Bird! He is not yet a great defender but at 6'8 he could give "the king" some defensive problems.That could work both ways but we could use a guy his size to offset James.Forget stoppping Shaq he can't play too much longer.WE need to build for the present but also for the future.LeBron is the future of basketball.Who will stop him when he has all the right guys to play around?Morrison is no LeBron in anyway ,shape or form but at 6'8 and with his awsome shooting ability he could be special.As far a defense is concerned I think he can improve it just takes time to learn.I think Paxson will be impressed with his workouts and he may be a stong concideration.I also say we should grab a big man in free agency.There is no one in the draft that will make as much as a difference now as a free agent.Don't worry about how good they will be in the future the real bigs are in next years draft! :biggrin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

7RINGS? said:


> I Think if Paxson wants to draft a big guard with the 1st pick we should get Adam.Why?Well seeing we have the next Magic/Jordan in out division for the next 15 years or so.I say we go after the next Larry Bird! He is not yet a great defender but at 6'8 he could give "the king" some defensive problems.That could work both ways but we could use a guy his size to offset James.Forget Shaq he can't play too much longer.WE need to build for the present but also for the future.LeBron is the future of basketball.Who will stop him when he has all the right guys to play around?Morrison is no LeBron in anyway ,shape or form but at 6'8 and with his awsome shooting ability he could be special.As far a deffense is concerned I think he can improve it just takes time to learn.I think Paxson will be impressed with his workouts and he may be a stong concideration.I also say we should grab a big man in free agency.There is no one in the draft that will make as much as a difference know as a free agent.Don't worry about how good they will be in the future the real bigs are in next years draft! :biggrin:


Use the same logic and that's why I'm a huge fan of Carney. He's certainly not the prolific scorer that Morrison is, but he definately has the defensive skills and an the very least can spread the floor on offense.

And no, I'm not an advocate of taking Carney with the #2 unless he really wows everyone at workouts and in Orlando. Only if we trade down or he's there at #16.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Ya I see your point its just I don't know too much about Rod and he doesn't seem to posses the same star power as Morrison.We could really market him in Chicago!


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

If we could get him at 16 that would be cool but we take a risk of him not being there as well.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

He just doesn't have the quickness or athleticism to be able to survive playing the two spot.


> Well seeing we have the next Magic/Jordan in out division for the next 15 years or so.I say we go after the next Larry Bird!


I wouldn't fret, we already have the next Kevin Garnett.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

7RINGS? said:


> I Think if Paxson wants to draft a big guard with the 1st pick we should get Adam.Why?Well seeing we have the next Magic/Jordan in out division for the next 15 years or so.I say we go after the next Larry Bird! He is not yet a great defender but at 6'8 he could give "the king" some defensive problems.



Dude, I totally agree Elvis can not guard Morrison. 


Oh wait, you mean, the guy who almost won the NBA MVP. Sorry, I'll put my money on Lebron everytime. Not to mention that Morrison would get punk'd by James if he started flapping his gums...............then, after the destruction of Morrison, james would have to give him a towel to hide the CRYING!!!!!!!!!!

Stars don't cry *during a game*.

I'm sorry, he may be the next Wally Szerbiack or Reggie Miller or (if he's really lucky. Larry Bird's close resemblance) but he doesn't fit our team at all. We have guys who chuck it from everywhere. Hello, Gordon, Hinrich, Deng, Nocioni and Morrison could be an all - "never met a shot I shouldn't take" team.

The irony is everyone clamoring for a defensive 2 guard as if we're gonna sit Gordon for 30 minutes a game. I know we "might" move Duhon and then have extra minutes........but we need Frontcourt or we need Roy, Carney or Brewer before Morisson.

Sorry, Morrison is my Paul Davis (Rlucas reference). I can understand any of these picks: Aldridge, Bargnani, Thomas, Roy, Carney at 2. Anyone else, then paxson better have a good explanation or he will be joining brother Jimmy in Oregon.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be glad when this draft stuff is over. 85% of the players never end up meeting the potential thats bloviated about endlessly pre-draft.

I think some people like the draft better than the game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Morrison is intriguing but I probably wouldn't take him at #2 overall. If the Bulls would have ended up drafting in the 5-10 range this year (if the Knicks weren't so terrible, or if the Bulls hadn't finished well) then I'd be tempted just based on Morrison being the best player left on the board... but with the #2 pick we have an opportunity to fill a need in the frontcourt and I think we have to do that.

I'd say... its like buying a new pair of shoes when you don't have a shirt on your back....


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

My thoughts on Morrison:

- In the NBA, a pure SF, a position of strength for the Bulls.

- He plays defense like a guy waiting to get the ball on offense.

- He doesn't fit the Bulls.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

transplant said:


> My thoughts on Morrison:
> 
> - In the NBA, a pure SF, a position of strength for the Bulls.
> 
> ...


My thoughts:

-If it were that simple GM's and their staffs would just back at home with a beer and watch tv like we do instead of traveling to see them in person, having them in for workouts, interviews, pre-draft camps, etc.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

GB said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> -If it were that simple GM's and their staffs would just back at home with a beer and watch tv like we do instead of traveling to see them in person, having them in for workouts, interviews, pre-draft camps, etc.


Isn't semi-informed speculation the whole point of this, and other, message boards?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Isn't semi-informed speculation the whole point of this, and other, message boards?


LOL
Except that the "facts" are spoken of with anything but semi-felt conviction. You'd think we had a bevy of scouts, vets and insiders here.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd rather take Aldridge or O'Bryant #2, and then take JJ Reddick #16 to be our bench guard along with DUhon. At the very least, JJ Reddick will be a Lindsey Hunter caliber player imo, and thats a good asset to have on your bench, and at 16th, its not like too many superstars/allstars will be still on the board, but Reddick might just be one because people fear he is just a shooter. If we go to that 3 guard lineup, Hinrich, Gordon, Reddick is better than having Duhon at it, and Reddick is a good pickup at 16. I wouldn't want to take O'Bryant at #2, but maybe do something like #2 for #4, 30, and 31 if there is someone Portland wants that the Cats are gonna take, or #2 to Atlanta for 5 and 33.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Personally I think Morrison is the only "special" player in this draft. He is certainly lacking in a few areas, but brings more to the table that anyone in the draft. He knows how to score, plays with intensity and emotion, and has a "greatness" in him.

I think we SHOULD draft Morrison given the opportunity.

Consider this scenario: Three years ago, Miami was in rebuilding mode and loaded at the wing positions. In fact, the only talents they had on their roster were wings -- Eddie Jones, Lamar Odom, and Caron Butler. Who did they pick? Dwyane Wade. Why? He was the best player available.

Think that's worked out well for them?

I see a similar situation with the Bulls. We see our needs being at PF and SG, but we would probably be making a mistake if we forced ourselves to pick based on positional need. I just don't see any other stars in this draft and I think it's a much better strategy to accumulate talent.

I also believe that Deng is a good enough defender to start playing more SG and that our roster wouldn't be that out of whack. Given that we also have plenty of FA money to work with, we are in a good position to fill in some holes anyway.

So here's what I'm thinking:
#2 - Morrison
#16 - Mardy Collins
FA - Nene
FA - Pryzbilla

Our roster:
C - Chandler
PF - Nene
SF - Deng
SG - Gordon
PG - Hinrich

Bench: Morrison, Nocioni, Duhon, Pryzbilla, Sweetney, Collins

Let this roster play and make do on talent alone for awhile. In the meantime, be active on the phones and be looking for that big star who is sure to become available. I can see Mchale getting KG another guy in Minnesota (Marbury?), and still being a .500 team, and KG finally decides he's had it and wants a trade midseason. The Bulls offer up: Nene, Gordon, Morrison and maybe 1st round pick (top 3 protected) for KG.



Now I'm obviously throwing kind of a wild scenario out there, but I think that Morrison will give us a valuable chip to work with in order to get the best roster possible. Like it or not, we are not winning a championship next year, so we should be making the moves that will put us in the best position 2 years from now -- and that might mean drafting for talent and not need.

Just my two cents...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

sloth said:


> I'd rather take Aldridge or O'Bryant #2, and then take JJ Reddick #16 to be our bench guard along with DUhon. At the very least, JJ Reddick will be a Lindsey Hunter caliber player imo, and thats a good asset to have on your bench, and at 16th, its not like too many superstars/allstars will be still on the board, but Reddick might just be one because people fear he is just a shooter. If we go to that 3 guard lineup, Hinrich, Gordon, Reddick is better than having Duhon at it, and Reddick is a good pickup at 16. I wouldn't want to take O'Bryant at #2, but maybe do something like #2 for #4, 30, and 31 if there is someone Portland wants that the Cats are gonna take, or #2 to Atlanta for 5 and 33.


How on earth are JJ Reddick and Lindsey Hunter similar? Hunter is a poor 3 point shooter, very quick, and an excellent defender. Reddick is lights out from distance, not quick, and couldn't guard a chair. They aren't similar at all.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well IMO drafting Morrison or Rudy Gay makes more sense because this years FA class is full of solid big men who are sure things in the NBA. I would take my chances with Nene, Gooden and Pryzbilla over Tyrus Thomas. Deng has the skills to play SG, Nocioni is a solid role player and in all honesty i think Gay and Morrison are the only true special players in this years draft with an honorable mention to Carney.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The Guy to challenge Lebron can be had in next years draft.

His name is Kevin Durant. Just wait one more year.

Take Barnani, and move up and grab Brewer.

Next year, take Durant. Jettison Deng.


----------



## Bulltalker (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree that Morrison is special and has the Bird/Jordan "I can't stand to lose" gene that makes him crazy and special. I am not in any way comparing his basketball skills, just his copmetitive spirit. That is what the Bulls lack. Deng is not a player like that. We would be too skinny with Tyson/Tyrus/Deng/Gordon/Hinrich. I am more and more convinced we need Morrison and we need a defensive beast like Randolph or Wallace and a tall tough 2 ala Pietrus to go with the Hinrich/Morrison duo. Wallace/Chandler/Morrison/Pietrus or Pierce/Hinrich wins with drama.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well IMO drafting Morrison or Rudy Gay makes more sense because this years FA class is full of solid big men who are sure things in the NBA. I would take my chances with Nene, Gooden and Pryzbilla over Tyrus Thomas. Deng has the skills to play SG, Nocioni is a solid role player and in all honesty i think Gay and Morrison are the only true special players in this years draft with an honorable mention to Carney.


you need to face reality

through all of your hate

tyrus thomas will be a chicago bull


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well IMO drafting Morrison or Rudy Gay makes more sense because this years FA class is full of solid big men who are sure things in the NBA. I would take my chances with Nene, Gooden and Pryzbilla over Tyrus Thomas. Deng has the skills to play SG, Nocioni is a solid role player and in all honesty i think Gay and Morrison are the only true special players in this years draft with an honorable mention to Carney.[/Q
> 
> Thats what I'm saying!!!


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

ChiBullsFan said:


> Personally I think Morrison is the only "special" player in this draft. He is certainly lacking in a few areas, but brings more to the table that anyone in the draft. He knows how to score, plays with intensity and emotion, and has a "greatness" in him.
> 
> I think we SHOULD draft Morrison given the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Awesome post ChiBullsFan. I agree 100% that if you feel you have a special talent you draft him, whatever the position. The Miami comparison is right on the money...

Now I don't necessarily agree that Morrisson is the only player that could be special. I think Bargnani could be special, Gay could be special, and Aldridge could be very good... But I haven't scouted them so the bottom line is I don't know for sure. Pax has more data points to make a good decision. But I agree that you go for the special player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adam Morrison able to compare to Lebron James? :rofl: Man I needed to laugh. Morrison is not better than Gordon, Hinrich, Nocioni or Deng.


----------



## Plush4life (May 26, 2006)

SOME OF YOU PEOPLE REALLY MAKE ME LAUGH!!

NO ONE CAN GUARD LEBRON JAMES ANYMORE..the NBA did away with that element..back court defense..handcheck...more points...more lame comparisons to jordan...more mula!!!

Is it true John Paxon has brought everyone in on this team except Tyson Chandler? Hmmmm, thats because he knows a smart, hard working, talented player when he sees one. Tyrus Thomas doesnt fully meet any of those characteristics.

Morrison
ROY
Gay
TRADE
Simpkins*


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Plush4life said:


> NO ONE CAN GUARD LEBRON JAMES ANYMORE..the NBA did away with that element..back court defense..handcheck...more points...more lame comparisons to jordan...more mula!!!


Agreed.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Plush4life said:


> Tyrus Thomas doesnt fully meet any of those characteristics.


Tyrus Thomas fulfills the character traits of our CORE more than any other player in this draft. You can't be serious.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> smart, hard working, talented player when he sees one. Tyrus Thomas doesnt fully meet any of those characteristics.


Tyson doesn't meet any? He pretty much epitomises them. Did you get your Ty's mixed up?


> NO ONE CAN GUARD LEBRON JAMES ANYMORE..the NBA did away with that element..back court defense..handcheck...more points...more lame comparisons to jordan...more mula!!!


Agreed aswell.


> Deng has the skills to play SG


Once he hits the weights, the option of playing spot minutes at the two is gone.


> The Miami comparison is right on the money...


I think it's a bit off, it was almost as much need as best player available.


----------



## Plush4life (May 26, 2006)

> Tyrus Thomas fulfills the character traits of our CORE more than any other player in this draft. You can't be serious.



Man, you really love Thomas don't you? If he ends up coming here, and produces as much as the other top 2 picks in the draft, I will be the first to admit I was wrong.

But...I listed smart, hardworking, and talented as the characteristics I see paxon filtering for, and maybe in that order too. 
ARE you telling me Thomas is a smarter player than Morrison? A harderworker? More talented? I dont see the comparison being greatly one-sided of these two players, but more towards Morrison. IMO, if baloncesto has destiny, Morrison will join the likes of hinrich,nocioni,gordon, and deng. Add 2 crafty vets and were cookin!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Plush4life said:


> Man, you really love Thomas don't you? If he ends up coming here, and produces as much as the other top 2 picks in the draft, I will be the first to admit I was wrong.
> 
> But...I listed smart, hardworking, and talented as the characteristics I see paxon filtering for, and maybe in that order too.
> ARE you telling me Thomas is a smarter player than Morrison? A harderworker? More talented? I dont see the comparison being greatly one-sided of these two players, but more towards Morrison. IMO, if baloncesto has destiny, Morrison will join the likes of hinrich,nocioni,gordon, and deng. Add 2 crafty vets and were cookin!


Big Thomas fan? YES, but no, I don't love him lol

I'm not saying he's smarter than morrison. Only thing Morrison proved to me in College was that he's a hell of a shooter, he doesn't like losing & knows how to get his teammates charged up.

Both of them seem to have an incredible DRIVE to succeed but Morrison is nowwhere NEAR the defender, rebounder or shot-blocker Thomas is.

They both have different strengths but this definintely isn't one-sided.

Morrison won't be here anyway....


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I think the whole logic is off here. While I'm actually in favor of trading Deng, if we could get the #1 out of him as some people are speculating (but I don't believe), the reasoning is all wrong. Morrison would be one of the last players we should take if we want to draft a guy to help control James. Deng is one of the few on our team with the size/athleticism to be able to guard him at all. I wouldn't mind seeing Morrison on our team at lal, but I don't see him as being anywhere near good enough or athletic enough to guard or make any problems whatsoever for James.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Plush4life said:


> Man, you really love Thomas don't you? If he ends up coming here, and produces as much as the other top 2 picks in the draft, I will be the first to admit I was wrong.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Between The Roy and Pippenoraid I dont know which one wants to sniff Tyrus Thomas's chair more.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Suppose Morrison continues to blow these workouts out of the water? Would you then consider him? Because I know I would. See if we can trade Deng for Iggy, throw our money at Nazr and Nene and call it a day.

1-Kirk/Duhon
2-Iggy/Ben
3-Nocioni/Morrison
4-Tyson/Nocioni/Nene
5-Nene/Nazr

BTW, it sounds like he can put the ball in the basket better than anyone we've seen in years.

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1327


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

sp00k said:


> Suppose Morrison continues to blow these workouts out of the water? Would you then consider him? Because I know I would. See if we can trade Deng for Iggy, throw our money at Nazr and Nene and call it a day.
> 
> 1-Kirk/Duhon
> 2-Iggy/Ben
> ...


I don't quite know about Deng for Iggy, because Iggy has only shown in flashes what he can do, but that's a damn good basketball team right there! Tough, athletic defenders and good scoring both from the backcourt and the frontcourt. We wouldn't even have to overpay for Nazr, instead we could go after a guy like Jackie Butler and bring him along behind Nene, then I really like it.

On second thought, sign me up! The Morrison reports sound great, and if his diabetes isn't a problem, then I'll definitely pull the trigger on this one. Good idea by the way Spook.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> One thing that we certainly did not come away impressed with from this workout was Morrison’s defense. He is likely to put a lot more effort in on this side of the floor in a real NBA workout rather than in front of us, but with this being one of the top weaknesses we came to look at, Morrison didn’t do much change our mind here. Getting banged around in the post by the much bigger and stronger Trim was more than understandable, but he did not do a great job of getting out to contest the mid-range shots he took on the perimeter.


Morrison would get no love from Skiles.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

step said:


> Morrison would get no love from Skiles.


He's a smart player, I think he would understand pretty quickly what it takes to play for Skiles. I don't seem to remember his work ethic being questioned, so I think he would try his hardest to learn and Skiles would definitely respect that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LegoHat said:


> He's a smart player, I think he would understand pretty quickly what it takes to play for Skiles. I don't seem to remember his work ethic being questioned, so I think he would try his hardest to learn and Skiles would definitely respect that.


Skiles would make him cry in the first practice.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> He's a smart player, I think he would understand pretty quickly what it takes to play for Skiles. I don't seem to remember his work ethic being questioned, so I think he would try his hardest to learn and Skiles would definitely respect that.


Respect goes out of the window if he can't defend.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

step said:


> Respect goes out of the window if he can't defend.


Please, Duhon cant hit the side of a barn or guard anyone over 5'10 and Skiles still kisses the ground Duhon walks on. So, Give Morrison a chance.


----------



## Scotty_Pippen_Knows (May 24, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles would make him cry in the first practice.
> 
> this aint no eddy curry, this kid wants to win.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles would make him cry in the first practice.



I think it can go vice versa. I love this kid. I love his attitude. But he is definetely not a "right way" type of guy


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Please, Duhon cant hit the side of a barn or guard anyone over 5'10 and Skiles still kisses the ground Duhon walks on. So, Give Morrison a chance.


Duhon usually does a decent job on defense...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

All this guessing is making my head hurt.

In Pax I Trust.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Please, Duhon cant hit the side of a barn or guard anyone over 5'10 and Skiles still kisses the ground Duhon walks on. So, Give Morrison a chance.


u can't be serious...

this kid has litterally guarded the best PG, SG or SF from time to time and did a great damn job for a 6"1 pg. his defense is alot better than you'll give him credit for...

he also stepped up his 3-pt game & can hit the floater consistently from decent range....

OVERRALL, duhon's a better fit for THIS system than Morrison.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I think it can go vice versa. I love this kid. I love his attitude. But he is definetely not a "right way" type of guy


I'm with you. I think he's a superb college player who had the ball in his hands on every play. He is a sure contender for ROY, but we surely don't need a guy like that on this club.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm with you. I think he's a superb college player who had the ball in his hands on every play. He is a sure contender for ROY, but we surely don't need a guy like that on this club.



I think your missing my point. This is a kid who survives because of his ego. He isnt a yes man. He has been in fights with teammates, he talks trash with his own coaches, he admits to intentionally taking bad shots for "heat check" and is a reknonwed liberal who would rather talk about how Bush is screwing up then basketball. Does any of this sound like a guy who could get along with our little republican coach? Morrison is going to be a star, but it will be because he is a character, free spirit. Pax and Skiles seem to now like the type of guys who can draw attention to them with their mouth. They like yes men. And this guy will continue to move forward, but only to his own beat, not anyone elses. A team that will give him freedom to do the above things will be greatly rewarded. But we are a structured team, not one looking for creative character types.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> I think your missing my point. This is a kid who survives because of his ego. He isnt a yes man.


You are a genius, my man.

Morrison is the player that's MOST likely to fight with his coach out of any player, people just automatically assume that he's a "jib" guy because of his reputation. He is a fiery guy who won't back down from anyone, including his coach. This is a risk you take when you draft Morrison.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> . He is a fiery guy who won't back down from anyone, including his coach.


Sounds like Skiles the player to me. How could he have a problem with a player like that? Winning is the best deo, and as long as the two have that first in their minds, all the rest will fade.


Like I said: In Pax We Trust. He's made the right calls so far.


----------



## Plush4life (May 26, 2006)

> Like I said: In Pax We Trust. He's made the right calls so far.


I say that too 


So does my mama...arent all mamas the same?

p.s I want Morrison to be a bull


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I think your missing my point. This is a kid who survives because of his ego. He isnt a yes man. He has been in fights with teammates, he talks trash with his own coaches, he admits to intentionally taking bad shots for "heat check" and is a reknonwed liberal who would rather talk about how Bush is screwing up then basketball. Does any of this sound like a guy who could get along with our little republican coach? Morrison is going to be a star, but it will be because he is a character, free spirit. Pax and Skiles seem to now like the type of guys who can draw attention to them with their mouth. They like yes men. And this guy will continue to move forward, but only to his own beat, not anyone elses. A team that will give him freedom to do the above things will be greatly rewarded. But we are a structured team, not one looking for creative character types.


ESPN.com has a video of Morrison being coached by Don McLean, where Morrison says Don pisses him off as a coach but it gets him to play better. If he's having problems w/ Don, when Don is only trying to help him, what's he going to do to a coach that rides him for an entire season?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> ESPN.com has a video of Morrison being coached by Don McLean, where Morrison says Don pisses him off as a coach but it gets him to play better. If he's having problems w/ Don, when Don is only trying to help him, what's he going to do to a coach that rides him for an entire season?


Well, who wouldn't have problems with noted hardass and defensive stalwart Don McLean?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> You are a genius, my man.
> 
> Morrison is the player that's MOST likely to fight with his coach out of any player, people just automatically assume that he's a "jib" guy because of his reputation. He is a fiery guy who won't back down from anyone, including his coach. This is a risk you take when you draft Morrison.



I think they assume he is a jib guy because he is white and went to college. If he was black he would be a cancer. Period. I like him. Usually the best players have huge egos. Jordan sometimes threw the triangle out when he didnt think it was going to work and against Phils wishes. Now Morrison isnt Jordan. But anyone who thinks he would get along with Skiles is off their rocker. There are not two more different people. I think Morrison would hate Skiles, and thats not on a basketball level, but on a personal level. Skiles system stifles creativity and is rather conservative. Morrison is a liberal creative character who needs the freedom to do as he wishes. Skiles is a Bush lover, who was rather candid about his political leanings in 2004. Morrison basically is the exact polar opposite.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> I think they assume he is a jib guy because he is white and went to college. If he was black he would be a cancer. Period. I like him. Usually the best players have huge egos. Jordan sometimes threw the triangle out when he didnt think it was going to work and against Phils wishes. Now Morrison isnt Jordan. But anyone who thinks he would get along with Skiles is off their rocker. There are not two more different people. I think Morrison would hate Skiles, and thats not on a basketball level, but on a personal level. Skiles system stifles creativity and is rather conservative. Morrison is a liberal creative character who needs the freedom to do as he wishes. Skiles is a Bush lover, who was rather candid about his political leanings in 2004. Morrison basically is the exact polar opposite.


You're playing the race card here? Really? Morrison is a really nice player. He doesn't play a lick of defense. Given that, it's not at all surprising that people would suggest Skiles wouldn't dig him. I'm not sure this is a bone worth picking.

Also, wow, I missed it that first time round - you're equating Skiles' political leanings to the kind of offense he runs? That couldn't be less relevant. Race, politics, basketball? You've got them all weirdly tangled here.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

jbulls said:


> You're playing the race card here? Really? Morrison is a really nice player. He doesn't play a lick of defense. Given that, it's not at all surprising that people would suggest Skiles wouldn't dig him. I'm not sure this is a bone worth picking.
> 
> Also, wow, I missed it that first time round - you're equating Skiles' political leanings to the kind of offense he runs? That couldn't be less relevant. Race, politics, basketball? You've got them all weirdly tangled here.



Jbulls, I am saying that Skiles political leanings differ 100% from Morrisons political leanings. That is 100% correct. Also, I am saying that Skiles sets tend to be conservative, irregardless of his political leanings, while Morrison excelled in the very creative Gonzaga offense. That is 100% correct. And lastly, I gave an opinion that most people think Morrison is a "jib" guy because A) He is white and B) He went to college. Does anyone really think with some of the shenanigans he has pulled that if he was black, he would still be a "jib" guy? Race card or not, I seriously doubt it. I like Morrison. He plays with a chip on his shoulder. But if he were black, he wouldnt be considered a jib guy. I think that is pretty obvious.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> Jbulls, I am saying that Skiles political leanings differ 100% from Morrisons political leanings. That is 100% correct. Also, I am saying that Skiles sets tend to be conservative, irregardless of his political leanings, while Morrison excelled in the very creative Gonzaga offense. That is 100% correct. And lastly, I gave an opinion that most people think Morrison is a "jib" guy because A) He is white and B) He went to college. Does anyone really think with some of the shenanigans he has pulled that if he was black, he would still be a "jib" guy? Race card or not, I seriously doubt it. I like Morrison. He plays with a chip on his shoulder. But if he were black, he wouldnt be considered a jib guy. I think that is pretty obvious.


RLucas - sure, Skiles' political leanings differ from Morrison's. His choice of color in socks may also differ from Morrison's. He may enjoy different movies. I'm not sure how this relates to their ability to co-exist as coach and player. I think if you have nothing concrete to suggest it'll be an issue the political card is a weird one to play.

I read your post and then re-read this thread. Who's suggesting that Adam Morrison is Captain Jib? I'm not seeing that sentiment in this thread, or this board. In fact, most posters have been speculating that Morrison won't get along with Skiles because he doesn't guard anyone. Also, shennanigans? What shennanigans? The guy Morrison reminds me most of is Bill Walton, a lefty but also a total basketball nut who got along with John Wooden - a righty and a Christian.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, since the race card has been played I'd like to throw in my $.02. If Morrison were black would there be any doubt that he'd be the hands down number 1 pick? We haven't seen anyone put the ball in the basket nearly as well as Morrison has in years yet he's not even being considered for the top overall pick. Heck, he's not even considered top 3 in what many have labeled a "weak draft".


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I think they assume he is a jib guy because he is white and went to college.


I think he's jib, because he shows he cares. He's intense about winning. He works on his game. He's about developing his basketball skills (at least offensive skills) and not having undeveloped raw athleticism. I guess it depends on one's definition of jib. Does Tyson have jib? He's the only guy Pax has given a big contract to so far (although that will change soon I think).



> Skiles system stifles creativity and is rather conservative. Morrison is a liberal creative character who needs the freedom to do as he wishes. Skiles is a Bush lover, who was rather candid about his political leanings in 2004. Morrison basically is the exact polar opposite.


I'm not sure why the politics matter here. I'm guessing many current Bulls players have liberal leanings, although I haven't seen any tallies on that one yet. Also, it seems to me that our perimeter guys have a lot of freedom to create opportunities for one another. It isn't like we just dump it into the post every time and hope for a kick out.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

jbulls said:


> RLucas - sure, Skiles' political leanings differ from Morrison's. His choice of color in socks may also differ from Morrison's. He may enjoy different movies. I'm not sure how this relates to their ability to co-exist as coach and player. I think if you have nothing concrete to suggest it'll be an issue the political card is a weird one to play.
> 
> I read your post and then re-read this thread. Who's suggesting that Adam Morrison is Captain Jib? I'm not seeing that sentiment in this thread, or this board. In fact, most posters have been speculating that Morrison won't get along with Skiles because he doesn't guard anyone. Also, shennanigans? What shennanigans? The guy Morrison reminds me most of is Bill Walton, a lefty but also a total basketball nut who got along with John Wooden - a righty and a Christian.



I believe John Wooden was a central figure in the race rights, hardly a righty thing to do. If you read what Morrison has said, he basically hates anyone on the right. I think his exact words were he doesnt tolerate anyone on the right. Forget about guarding people, Morrison would simply wouldnt get along with Skiles. And if you want a refresher in shenanigans, here are some of Morrisons greatest hits

Has had atleast 2 fights with teammates
Admits to intentionally taking bad shots just for a "heat check"
Beat up a student his freshman year. 
Talks trash with coaches and regularly ignored them.

And thats what is published. Who knows what else he did? lets not make this about not playing defense. Neither does Ben Gordon. Morrison is just not the good soilder, yes man, that Pax and Skiles want. Whats sad is that a character like this makes things more fun. But I think we will continue to go the boring route, with boring people (people) because God forbid, How could we have anyone who would talk back to the higher ups and express an opinion?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> I believe John Wooden was a central figure in the race rights, hardly a righty thing to do. If you read what Morrison has said, he basically hates anyone on the right. I think his exact words were he doesnt tolerate anyone on the right. Forget about guarding people, Morrison would simply wouldnt get along with Skiles. And if you want a refresher in shenanigans, here are some of Morrisons greatest hits
> 
> Has had atleast 2 fights with teammates
> Admits to intentionally taking bad shots just for a "heat check"
> ...


Huh. Gonna need to see some of this stuff sourced. I don't recall ever hearing Mark Few speak negatively about Adam Morrison. And we all know that Skiles has legal/authority problems of his own at Michigan State.

As far as Ben Gordon goes - Skiles played Gordon more minutes than anybody else on the roster during the Heat series. Despite what the NY Post would have us believe I don't think there's an issue there. Say what you will about Wooden and race rights, he was a straight laced guy who disaproved of Walton's political stances but managed to work extremely well with him - I'm sure you've heard the story of Walton writing to Nixon on Wooden's stationary etc. I've seen nothing to indicate that Morrison is tough to coach. I've seen nothing to indicate that Skiles holds players' political opinions against them. For somebody with good sources this seems like really speculative stuff...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I believe John Wooden was a central figure in the race rights, hardly a righty thing to do. If you read what Morrison has said, he basically hates anyone on the right. I think his exact words were he doesnt tolerate anyone on the right. Forget about guarding people, Morrison would simply wouldnt get along with Skiles. And if you want a refresher in shenanigans, here are some of Morrisons greatest hits
> 
> Has had atleast 2 fights with teammates
> Admits to intentionally taking bad shots just for a "heat check"
> ...


If the Bulls draft Morrison, they should immediately fire Skiles and hire Hugo Chavez. I believe Morrison and Hugo would get along fine.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I think they assume he is a jib guy because he is white and went to college. If he was black he would be a cancer. Period. I like him. Usually the best players have huge egos. Jordan sometimes threw the triangle out when he didnt think it was going to work and against Phils wishes. Now Morrison isnt Jordan. But anyone who thinks he would get along with Skiles is off their rocker. There are not two more different people. I think Morrison would hate Skiles, and thats not on a basketball level, but on a personal level. Skiles system stifles creativity and is rather conservative. Morrison is a liberal creative character who needs the freedom to do as he wishes. Skiles is a Bush lover, who was rather candid about his political leanings in 2004. Morrison basically is the exact polar opposite.


I think you may be referring to me (thinking Morrison is a "jib" guy).

I do think he's a jib guy, but not of the cut that fits the mold of our existing guys. He has the kind of jib, that you talked about in other posts. The Jordan kind - the desire to win, the desire to be the best, the desire to constantly improve himself and his game, the desire to have the ball in his hands every play, the desire to know the game and let the game come to him and control it, and the desire to win. I mean, the guy cried when his team lost - he wants to win that bad.

I also don't think we're disagreeing with one another in the least on those points.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> If the Bulls draft Morrison, they should immediately fire Skiles and hire Hugo Chavez. I believe Morrison and Hugo would get along fine.


Yeah. I think two guys could coach Morrison - Pat Riley or maybe Fidel Catro. Get him on a Bush voters' squad and he'll be throwing the ball out of bounds on purpose and starting pro-choice rallies during shoot around.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jbulls said:


> Yeah. I think two guys could coach Morrison - Pat Riley or maybe Fidel Catro. Get him on a Bush voters' squad and he'll be throwing the ball out of bounds on purpose and starting pro-choice rallies during shoot around.


Mike D'Antoni probably would get along with Morrison just fine - after all, that lefty Steve Nash flourishes under his coaching (or does D'Antoni's coaching flourish because of Steve Nash?).

Given that Pax is on record giving to Democratic campaigns, as does Reinsdorf in a very big way, I don't think Skiles would care what Morrison's politics are. He'd probably never even talk politics with the players since Skiles seems to have a concrete barrier between his personal life and his professional life. He shies from any personal talk in a lot of interviews.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles political leanings does not have any bearing on the way he deals with players or the way he coaches. I don't see the correlation anyways.

Morrison is a stupid weak baby and Skiles would probably like all the trash talking from him.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I think they assume he is a jib guy because he is white and went to college. If he was black he would be a cancer. Period.


You are better than this, my friend.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I do agree that Skiles and Morrison would be like oil and water -- not because of politics.

While Scott would dig the kid's competitiveness, I think Adam's out of control emotions would rub Skiles the wrong way.

I todn't think the "yes man" angle holds water, in his or any other case.

But if he tunes out the coach -- that is the stuff that causes Skiles to pull out what is left of his hair.


I never heard that Morrison had that history of fighting teammates and students. That is indeed a disturbing report.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I do agree that Skiles and Morrison would be like oil and water -- not because of politics.
> 
> While Scott would dig the kid's competitiveness, I think Adam's out of control emotions would rub Skiles the wrong way.
> 
> ...












Skiles did have hair.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles did have hair.


And he actually looks like less of a dufus bald.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/otherNBA/view.bg?articleid=142097



> There’s always some poor soul at this time of year who gets tagged as the second coming of somebody.
> 
> Larry Bird has very much become Adam Morrison’s cross to bear heading into the June 28 draft. Beyond his race, cutthroat mentality, average athleticism and the improbable ability to score in any situation, there is very little from Bird’s game that carries over to the Gonzaga gunner.
> 
> ...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> u can't be serious...
> 
> this kid has litterally guarded the best PG, SG or SF from time to time and did a great damn job for a 6"1 pg. his defense is alot better than you'll give him credit for...
> 
> ...


What great defense? Holding Mike James to 30 points?! WOW Duhon is such a great defender. Duhon is an above average defender, but that aint saying much. Duhon is a GOOD fit for this system yes, but Morrison if by far the better NBA player. A team that would rather have a good fit on their team over a player who can actually WIN you games, is a team that will allways be stuck drafting around the 14-16th pick. And for your information Kirk Hinrich guarded the best PG, SG and SF in every game for the Bulls. Duhon is a good role player, but to even consider that Morrison would not be a good fit for this team when we had a guy with the heart the size of a peanut in Eddy Curry and then signed multiple Allstar Tyson Chandler for 6 years is just a joke.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> What great defense? Holding Mike James to 30 points?! WOW Duhon is such a great defender. Duhon is an above average defender, but that aint saying much. Duhon is a GOOD fit for this system yes, but Morrison if by far the better NBA player. A team that would rather have a good fit on their team over a player who can actually WIN you games, is a team that will allways be stuck drafting around the 14-16th pick. And for your information Kirk Hinrich guarded the best PG, SG and SF in every game for the Bulls. Duhon is a good role player, but to even consider that Morrison would not be a good fit for this team when we had a guy with the heart the size of a peanut in Eddy Curry and then signed multiple Allstar Tyson Chandler for 6 years is just a joke.


Morrison's not coming here man...face the facts

he's not a good fit...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Say no to Morrison. I don't like his attitude, I don't like his game, and I don't like his face.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I like his game, I mostly like his on-court attitude, but the face...










He does look like he should be hanging out at the Gas'n'Sip on Saturday night, with the trunk of his Camaro open, blastin' some Skynyrd and sippin' a 24 oz can of Beast wrapped in a paper bag.

Dude.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I like his game, I mostly like his on-court attitude, but the face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wrong on so many levels.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> He does look like he should be hanging out at the Gas'n'Sip on Saturday night, with the trunk of his Camaro open, blastin' some Skynyrd and sippin' a 24 oz can of Beast wrapped in a paper bag.
> 
> Dude.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

jbulls said:


> How on earth are JJ Reddick and Lindsey Hunter similar? Hunter is a poor 3 point shooter, very quick, and an excellent defender. Reddick is lights out from distance, not quick, and couldn't guard a chair. They aren't similar at all.


the similarity lies in their chair-guarding technique.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Say no to Morrison. I don't like his attitude, I don't like his game, and I don't like his face.


Additionally, STAY OUT OF MALIBU, LEBOWSKI


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


>


 i love that movie!!!!

he looks like the lead, but he has the matthew mckindagay vibe, doesn't he??

_alright, alright, alright._


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Thats what I love about them high school girls, I keep getting older and they stay the same age! :biggrin:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

"Got any weed?"

"No."

"It'd be a lot cooler if you did."


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

There has been no talk or negative talk about Morrison from the Bulls front office. Therefore, the Bulls will be drafting Morrison.

In my opinion, as long as they draft someone within the appropriate draft position range, I won't complain.


----------

